# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Nëna Tereze - "Shenjtëresha" e ditëve tona

## toni77_toni

*Mbi Jetën dhe veprat e Nënë së Madhe - Nëna Tereze*

* Nëna    Tereze   shejtëresha e ditëve tona*


_Për ta kuptua deri diku dukurinë e Dashurisë në vepër,  do ti themi disa fjalë pë Nënën tone Tereza dhe për rrënjët e saja, për jeten, për veprat, për frymëzimin, për porosinë që na ka lënë ne dhe mbar botës. Te Nëna Tereze I gjejmë tri shtresime shkallore  kohore:  Gonxhe Bujaxhiu (1910  1928),  jeta familjare, fetare  famullitare, kombëtare  kulturore, edukimi I saj deri te thirrja regulltare;  Motra Tereze Bujaxhiu, si murgeshë e Motrave të Loretes në Kalkutë (1929  1948)  dhe Nëna Tereze Bojaxhiu  Misionare e Dashurisë (1950  1997).

Këto tri periudha, jetësore qenë të ndërlidhura, ndosha dhe të paralajmëruara, të përgaditura me tri udhëtime vendimtare: Shkup  Zagreb:  Zagreb  Dublin  Kalkutë dhe Kalkutë  botë.

Gonxhe Bojaxhiu lindi në Shkup me 27 gusht 1910 në një familje shqiptare katolike.  Prindërit e saj qenë Kolë Bojaxhi dhe Drane Bojaxhiu (e lindur) Bernaj, si fëmia I tretë, sugare, pas Ages dhe Lazrit.  Babai, Kola, ishte me prejardhje nga Prizëreni, tregtar, ndertimtar, muzikant, atdhetar, politikan, poliglot, njeri mjaft I pasur, por mbi të gjitha bemires, edukator I mire, kryefamiljar shembullor.

Nëna Drane ishte me prejardhje nga Novosella e Gjakovës, shtëpiake e mire, grua tëjetë përshpirtshme dhe bujare, zemra dhe shpirti I të varfërve, shembull mirësi dhe dashurie flijuese. Ajo e mësoi dhe udhëzoj Gonxhen e re për tI pastruar  mjekuar dhe sheruar varrt e varfërisë, vetmisë, pleqërisë.  Shpesh her I thoshte:  Gonxhe Gjyli, këta njerëz të mire, skan asken perpos Zotit dhe ne!.

Perpos familjes së saj, ndikim të madh, ndoshta vendimtar me jeten e Gonxhes, pati pa dyshim famullia katolike e Zemres së Krishtit në Shkup,  shtepia dhe familja e dytë siq thoshte vet Nëna Tereze.  Ajo dëshmonte:  Kam pasur fat qe kam lindur dhe jam edukuar në një familje të mire shqiptare katolike qe kam pasur ipeshkvi të mire dhe shembullor, meshtar që më kan ndihmuar ta njoh vullnetin e Zotit, ta zbuloj thirrjen time rregulltare.

Së pari si vogëlushe, pasta si vajzë e re, ishte tëjet e talentuar, e sjellshme, e kujdesshme, e gatshme për tu ndihmuar të gjithve.  Kishte prirje dhe aftësi të ndryshem: Për muzikë (këndonte për mrekulli dhe I binte mire mandolins): për poezi (ka shkruar shumë poezi dhe uratë gjatë tër jetës): për mësim (ishte gjithmonë nxënsja më e mire në klasë, në mësim, në sjellje): për teater (merrte pjesë në teatrin e Shkupit dhe atë të famullisë). Vecmas kishte prirje për lutje, për jetën shpirtërore dhe për bamirësi._



*Nga Nëna Tereze*

*J e t a*

Jeta është mundësi,  pranoje.
Jeta është bukuri,  admiroje.
Jeta është lumturi,  shijoje.
Jeta është ëndërr, zbatoje.
Jeta është sfidë,  ballafaqoje.
Jeta është detyrë, kryeje.
Jeta është lojë,  luaje.
Jeta është e qmueshme,  nderoje.
Jeta është pasuri,  ruaje.
Jeta është dashuri,  perjetoje.
Jeta është fshetësi,  zbuloje.
Jeta është premtim, plotësoje.
Jeta është pikëllim,  tejkaloje.
Jeta është himn,  këndoje.
Jeta është tragjedi,  zbute.
Jeta është avantur,  zbertheje.
Jeta është kënaqësi,  meritoje.
Jeta është jetë,  mbroje.


Vazhdon-->

----------


## iliria e para

NJË NISMË E INTELEKTUALËVE SHQIPTARË
Thirrje për riatdhesimin e Nënës Terezë

Konferencës Ipeshkvore të Shqipërisë,
Ipeshkvisë së Kosovës,
Presidentit Alfred Moisiu,
Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova,
Qeverisë së Shqipërisë,
Qeverisë së Kosovës,

Nisja e ndërtimit të Katedrales Nënë Tereza në Prishtinë ka shtyrë një grup intelektualësh e artistësh shqiptarë që të kërkojë nga autoritetet kishtare e shtetërore riatdhesimin e Nënës Terezë dhe vendosjen e saj në eterin e Katedrales që mban emrin e saj në Prishtinë.
Riatdhesimi i Nënë Terezës është një hap që do të përmbushte dëshirën e flaktë të popullit shqiptar për të kthyer në gjirin e tokës dhe të popullit të vet bijën e shenjtëruar të të gjithë botës, si dhe emrin më të ndritshëm që ka dalë nga ky popull. Emri i Nënës Terezë tashmë është bërë simboli që identifikon shqiptarët në botë, kulturën, paqen, dashurinë, lashtësinë dhe vlerat e tij shpirtërore. Kjo na obligon që të angazhohemi të gjithë që të çojmë në vend amanetin dhe dëshirën e saj të fundit të artikuluar në këto vargje:

Dhe në nderim
të kujtimit të prindërve
pranë tyre të mbyll sytë 
(Shkruar me 27 gusht 1997, në ditëlindjen e saj të fundit)

Katedralja e Prishtinës është katedralja e parë që do të mbajë emrin e kësaj Nëne Hyjnore. Sipas rregullave kanonike të Kishës Katolike, katedralet që mbajnë emrin e një të shenjti, në altarin e saj duhet të prehen eshtrat e shenjtit.
Kërkojmë angazhimin energjik të dy ipeshkvive (Konferenca Ipeshkvore e Shqipërisë dhe Ipeshkvia e Kosovës) , të dy qeverive (Qeveria e Shqipërisë dhe Qeveria e Kosovës) si dhe të Presidentit Moisiu dhe Presidentit Rugova të fillojnë negociatat rreth riatdhesimit të saj, si në Selinë e Shenjtë ashtu edhe në relacionet ndërkombëtare politike.

Nënshkruar nga grupi i intelektualëve:

1. Ismail Kadare 
2. Ali Podrimja 
3. Pandeli Çino 
4. Dritëro Agolli 
5. Arbër Xhaferi 
6. Pjetër Arbnori
7. Fatos Arapi 
8. Rexhep Ferri 
9. Luan Mulliqi 
10. Gjelosh Gjokaj 
11. Moikom Zeqo 
12. Don Lush Gjergji 
13. Ali Aliu 
14. Antonio Bellushi 
15. Mehmet Kraja 
16. Enver Gjerqeku 
17. Bashkim Kuçuku 
18. Blerim Shala 
19. Visar Zhiti 
20. Basri Çapriqi 
21. Kim Mehmeti 
22. Sadik Bejko 
23. Gjekë Gjonlekaj 
24. Xhevahir Spahiu 
25. Pajazit Nushi 
26. Anton Kolë Berisha 
27. Avni Spahiu

----------


## toni77_toni

*Vazhdim.*


*Nëna Tereze  shejtëresha e ditëve tona*

_Prej moshës 12-18 vjeqare pati një luftë me veteveten, me familjen, me Zotin, sepse I dukej se kishte thirrje për jetën dhe kushtimin rregulltar, por asaj ky mendim fare nuk I pëlqente. Kam menduar për këtë dhe jam lutur plot gjashtë vite. Së fundi jam bindur se Zoti më thërret në jetën rregulltare. Në këtë kërkesë më ka ndihmuar shumë Zonja e Letnicës siq e quajm ne Shqiptarët me nderim dhe dashuri.

Kjo ndodhi me 14 gusht 1928. Gonxhja kishte vendosur: Do të bëhem rregulltare për tju kushtuar tërsisht Zotit nepërmjet të varfërve! Thirrjen rregulltare  misionare e realizoi me perkrahjen e etërve Jezuit, të cilët atëher vepronin në Shkup.  Ata kishin disa qendra misionare në Bengali, në Kalkutë, dhe bashkpunonin me mjaft sukses me Motart e Loretos. Kështu në vitin 1929 Gonxhja u bë anëtare e kësa bashkësie rregultare dhe e mori emrin e ri  Motra Tereze e Krishtit Foshnje. Pas kushteve të perjetshme rregulltare (1937), afro 20 vite veproj në Kalkutë si edukatore, profesoreshë dhe drejtoreshë e disa shkollave të mesme të motrave të Loretos. Në punë ishte tëjet e kujdesshme dhe e perpikët; ne jeten rregulltare tërsisht e angazhuar dhe e lumtur. 

Mirpo ajo sdeshi dhe smundi të mbyllte sytë dhe zemren para tmerrit  mjerimit të Kalkutës, Bengalisë, Indisë, botës. Kurrë sishte pajtuar më ferrin e mjerimit, sëmundjeve, urisë, varfërisë, gerbulës, vdekjes Kështu lindi thirrja e dytë, apo siq thoshte Nëna Tereze, thirrja në thirrje  (1946). Gjatë udhëtimit me tren për Darjeeling ajo e ndigjoj zërin e Zotit; Ti duhet të dalësht prej kuvendit pë tu shërbyer të varfërve!.
Së pari e mori lejen vetem për ekslaustrim, dalje të përkohshme prej bashkësisë rregulltare (1948) kurse më vonë lejen për themelimin e rendit të ri të Misionarëve të Dashurisë.

Qysh atëher e deri në kalimin e saj në amshim (5 shtator 1997), ishte zemra e hapur për të dashur dhe të debuarit e botës së sotme, dora e shtrirë pë tu sherbyer atyre nga më të varfërve, njerzit që ishin për njerzimin e sotshëm tepricë apo ngarkesë, ndërsa pë të ishin rast I mrekullueshëm për ta njohur, për ta dashur dhe për tI shërbyer, nepërmjet tyre, vet Jezukrishtit!  Dalngadal, me fuqi të fesë dhe me krijimtari të dashurisë, ajo e perfitoj boten, u bë dhe do të mbesë somboli I flijimit me dashuri dhe për dashuri, dashuri në veprim për të gjithë._


Nga Nëna Tereze

*Ska rëndësi*

_Njeriu është I pa arsyeshëm, I pa logjikshë, egocentrik, _  
*Ska rëndësi, duaje.*

_Nëse bënë mire, do të thotë se e bën për qellime egoiste,_
*Ska rëndësi, bëj mire.*

Nëse I zbaton qellimet e tua, do të gjejsh miq të rrejshëm dhe armiq të vërtetë,[/B][/I]
*Ska rëndësi, zbatoj.*

_Të mirën që e bënë nesër do të harrohet,_
*Ska rëndësi, bëj mire.*

_Nderi dhe qilteria do të bëjnë të lendueshëm, _  
*Ska rëndësi, bëju I qilter dhe I ndritshëm.*


_Atë qka kie ndertuar vite me radhë mund të rrënohet menjëherë,_
*Ska rëndësi, ndertoje.*

_Nëse I ndihmon njerzit, do të hidhërohen, _  
*Ska rëndësi, ndihmoju.*

_Jepja botës pjesën mëtë mire të vetevetes, do të shqelmojnë,_
*Ska rendësi, jepe pjesen më të mire të vetevetes.*

Vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

Vazhdim

*Nëna Tereze  shejtëresha e ditëve tona*

*Jeta Familjare:*

_Gonxhe Bojaxhiu_

_Rrethi I ngushtë familjar është djepi që të lind, të qet në dritë, të edukon, të frymëzon dhe të përcjell gjatë tërë jetës, është begatia më e madhe shpirtërore, si gurthemel për ardhmëri të mire dhe të lumtur.  _  

_Djepi I dytë të them kështu, është rrethi shoqërore  kulturor, fetar, kombëtar, edukativ, intelektual, professional, I cili poashtu njeriun e percakton dhe ja jep tiparet dalluese në jetë dhe në punë._


_Kush është Gonxhe Bojaxhiu?_

_Gonxhe është emir I Nënës Tereze, kurse Bojaxhiu është mbiemri I saj. Sipas hulumtimeve dhe interpretimeve mbiemri bojaxhiu mund të thuhet shpjegon një vështrim më tepër simbolik dhe historik; familja Bojaxhiu shekuj me radhë ka luftuar kundër sundimtarëve të huaj, pra, ka derdhur gjak pë Fe dhe për Atdhe. Prandaj fjala boja-ngjyra do të kishte kuptimin e derdhjes së gjakut për lirinë kombëtare dhe fetare._

_Familja Bojaxhiu ishte nga Prizreni. Ja dëshmia e Lazër Bojaxhiut, vëllait të Gongje Bojaxhiut: Në familjen tone gjithmonë ka qenë e gjallë tradita dhe bindja se jemi nga Prizreni._

_Ishte një familje e madhe dhe e njohur tregtare, kështu që kanë arritur deri në Egjipt. Disa kanë mbetur atje, të tjerët janë vendosur në Shkodër apo gjetiu, si psh. Në Shkup, kurse një pjesë e vogel ka mbetur në Prizren. Kështu thonte edhe z. Kaqulini, njeri I moqëm dhe I menqur, në vitin 1930, tregon Lazer Bojaxhiu.

Përse kjo familje u shpernda dhe u shkapërderdh në katër anët e botës?
Disa thonë për arsye të epidemive, sidomos të kolerës, e cila e gjysmoj popullaten e Prizrenit dhe të rrethit gjatë viteve 1850-1855, si dhe per shkak të përndjekjeve dhe mundimeve të sundimtarëve otoman, në veqanti atë të njohur në Trosh Mashallë (Lagjen e rrenuar). Sipas dëshmisë dhe gojëdhënës së Luk Vuqajt dhe të tjerëve, që pohon kështu: turqit një mbrëmje I tuabuan të gjithë krerë e familjeve katolike për një darkë kremtore dhe I tradhtuan në mënyrë mizore duke I vrarë dhe djegur sipas tradites së tyre të atëhershme. Shpjegimet historike kan mjaft bazë edhe pse, në familjen e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut ishte gjithnjë e pranishme veprimtaria tregtare._



_Nga Nëna Tereze_

_Gjej kohë_

_Gjej kohë për të menduar_  _është burim I fuqisë._

_Gjej kohë për tu lutur_  _është më e madhja fuqi në botë._

_Gjej kohë për të qeshur_  _është muzika e shpirtit._

_Gjej kohë për lojë _   _është fshehtësia e rinisë._

_Gjej kohë për të dashur_  _është dhurata e Hyjnisë._

_Gjej kohë për tu dhurua_  _është ngadhënjimi I dashrisë._

_Gjej kohë për të lexuar_  _është burim I urtisë._

_Gjej kohë për tu shoqëruar_  _është rruga e lumturisë._

_Gjej kohë për të punuar_  _është qmimi I ardhmërisë._

_Gjej kohë për të bërë mire _   _është qelësi qe shpie në Qiell._

_Vazhdon-->_


_toni77_

----------


## labi_nn

*Lavdi i qoftë vërtetë Nënës Tereze*.

Lavdi i qoftë edhe ati që lavdon atë, sepse, po të jeshë Shqiptar i mirë dhe i ndershëm, qe ja donë ardhmerinë Shqiptarisë do të lavdërosh dhe nderojshë personalitet e kombit, sepse personalitet te e fundit janë edhe ambasadorët e tanë dhe na perfaqsojnë kudo. Mundë të themi se janë edhe letërnjoftimi i ynë. 

Ndërsa, njerzit që janë armiq të këti populli kaq të vuajtur, perpiqen që të gjejnë forma qoftë edhe në dëm të vetin, vetem e vetem për të hedhur hije të keqe mbi personalitete shqiptare. Kjo më duket se edhe në këtë temë ka tendenca qe mundësisht të gjinden një formë e akuzes ndaj një personaliteti që te e fundit i është dhënë cmimi dhe ska vend për debate.

Lavdi dhe nderi u qoftë atyre që nderojnë dhe respektojnë Zotin dhe Kombin.

Poshtërsi dhe turp për ata që perpiqen të mposhtin personalitetet shqiptare.

Zoti e bekoftë popullin shqiptar. 

Zoti e ka bekuar këtë popull që ja dha Nënën Tereze, kjo shqiptare do të quhet gjithmonë Nënë në katër anët e botës.

----------


## toni77_toni

Vazhdim
*Nëna Tereze – “shejtëresha” e ditëve tona*


*Jeta Familjare:*

Si kemi thënë në shkrimin e fundit pra rrethi I ngushtë familjar është “djepi” që të lind, të qet në dritë, të edukon, të frymëzon dhe të përcjell gjatë tërë jetës, është begatia më e madhe shpirtërore, si gurthemel për ardhmëri të mire dhe të lumtur.  Deri sa është kështu duam që në disa pika të  themi se kush është Babai dhe Nëna e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut.


*Kolë Bojaxhiu;*

Kolë Bojaxhiu është babai I Gonxhe Bojaxhiut. Ai me plot sukses e ka vazhduar traditen e lashtë shumë shekullore tregtare.
Përpos tregtisë ai merrej edhe me ndertimtari, politikë, ishte patriot I shquar, dhe me te gjitha fuqitë ka përkrahur dhe ndihmuar luftën kundër turqëve, për clirimin e popullit shqiptar nga roberia shumë shekulllore otomane. Ishte njeri polyglot, perpos shqipes fliste edhe keto gjuhë: serbo-kroatisht, turqisht, italisht, frëngjisht.

Në shenjë mirënjohje shumë pari shqiptare u tuabuan në shtepinë e Kolë Bojaxhiut me 28 nëntor 1912 për të kremtuar diën e clirimit. Përpos tregtarëve, ndertimtarëve, patriotëve, në familjen e Kolë Bojaxhiut ishin shumë her musafir dhe personalitetet kishtare, fetare, prifterinjët, motrat, si dhe arqipeshkvi Lazer Mjeda dhe Ivan Gjinoveci (me perardhje sllovene).

Kolë Bojaxhiu ishte edhe këshilltar komunal në Shkup, si I vetmi katolik dhe pikërisht këtë e pagoj me kokë, me jetë. Një ditë shkoi në Beograd për një mbledhje të rëndësishme së bashku me këshilltarët e tjerë. Me të ishte edhe Tomë Bardini, sekretari I konsullates italiane te qytetit. Qe helmuar. Kur u kthye nga ky udhëtim, ishte shumë I sëmuar. Pas aperacionit, së shpejti vdiq, nga gjakderdhja e mbrendshme. Fjalët e fundit ishin këto; “Të gjitha janë në duart e Zotit… Të lutem, Drane, këqyri fëmijet tanë… Prej sotit ata janë në dorë të Zotit dhe në duart e tua…”. Sipa deshmive ai ishte helmuar, por atëher këtë gjë askush s’guxon ta thoshte. Kjo ndodhi në vjeshtë të vitit 1918. Që varrosur në varresat katolike të Shkupit, me një procession të madhë njerzish, me shumë delegacione zyrtare, me shumë përfaqësues fetar katolik, musliman dhe ortodoks, më shumë të varfër të qytetit dhe të rrethit. Ata qanin më së tepërmi, gati edhe më shumë se sa familja, e cila ishte piklluar edhe e habitur nga kjo humbje kaq e madhe. 

Pas termetit katastrofal në Shkup, që ndodhi në vitin 1963, u transferuan edhe varret e vjetra në pjesen e quajtur “Butel”, ku edhe sot pushojnë eshtrat e tij në një varrezë të përbashkët katolike.




*Drane Bojaxhiu (1889-1972)*

Drane Bojaxhiu është nëna e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, e lindur në Novosellë, fshat ky në afërsi të Gjakovës, nga një familje bujare dhe e pasur me mbiemër vajzor Bernaj. 

Pas vdekjes së burrit të sajë Kolë Bojaxhiut, Dranja mbeti e vetmuar, ishte për fëmijët dhe për familje babe dhe nënë, burrë dhe grua, kështu që punonte dit dhe natë për mirëmbajtjen e familjes, për edukimin e fëmijve. 

Kolë dhe Drane Bojaxhiu kanë ngritur munumentin më të madhë, të gjallë, duke dhënë dhe edukuar Nënën tone Tereze, bijen e lavdishme, motren tonë, e cila lindi, u rrit dhe u edukua në familjen e madhe shqiptare Bojaxhiu në Shkup, në gjirin e popullit, në traditat e lashta dhe të lavdishme shqiptare.[/SIZE]



Qka thojnë të tjerët për Nënen Tereze:

*Ronald Regani;* 
“Sështë e mundshme të jeshë në praninë e një personaliteti, si është Nëna Tereze, dhe te mos jeshë optimist. E kemi ndegjuar dhe veshtruar në heshtje, me vemendje dhe dashuri, si heroine të kohës sonë”.

*Ibrahim Kodra, piktor shqiptar:* 
“Nëna Tereze është shprehja më e bukur e mirësisë, e humanitetit, e bujarisë, e flijimit, e gjithë asaj që mund të themi sherbim në dashuri”.


*Oliver Clement, teolog ortodoks:*
“Nëna Tereze dëshmon më mire se askush se Zoti ynë është Zot I gjallë, ende vepron dhe frymëzon, sepse pa Zotin kjo grua z’do t’ishte ajo që është”.


*Lin Delija, Piktor shqiptar:*
“Ne shqiptarët kemi një ngushëllim të madhë me Nënen Tereze, sepse kemi një Motër-Nënë të jashtëzakonshme, një shejtëreshë të gjallë…, shën Franin e ditëve tona”.

Toni77[/I][/B]

Vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Vazhdim*
*Nëna Tereze - “shejtëresha” e ditëve tona*

*Nëna Tereze  dhe "Misonaret e Dashurisë"*

*Për të kuptuar dhe përcjellë së paku deri diku Nënën tonë Tereze nëpër rrugët e botës së mjeruar, deri tani shkurtimisht kemi paraqitur rrënjët e saja familjare, kombëtare, kulturore, fetare, poashtu shkurtimisht kemi paraqitur një pjesë të jetën dhe veprimtarinë e saj.*

*Për ta kuptuar Nënën Tereze prej vitit 1948 deri më sot lypset demos të flasim për Indinë, apo si thoshte ajo vet "për atdheun e dytë'. India gjatë tre shekujve të fundit ishte vendi i shumë luftrave, okupimeve; në shekullin XVIII-të atë robëruan franqezët, më vonë edhe anglezët; në vitin 1757 përfundimisht e okupuan anglezët.*

*Më 14 gusht 1947 India fitoi pavarësinë kombëtare, por jo edhe atë prej kastëve. Përpos kësaj, vështirësi të madhe krijojnë edhe marëdhënjet fetare në mes të indusëve dhe muslimanëve, shpeshherë edhe me pasoja tragjike dhe shumë flijime njerëzore. Shumica e popullatës në Indi janë induistët, pastaj muslimanët, budisët, sikët, të krishterët dhe tjerët.*

*Përpos ndarjeve fetare, India shumë herë ka pasur edhe fatkeqësi natyrore, vërshime, thatësi, por mbi të gjitha varfëri të pa shoqe në botë, pastaj shumë të sëmuar nga gërbula (afro 4 milion) dhe shumë të zeza të tjera. India vertetë është një një tokë e vështirë, mos të themi tragjike, për shumëkëndë vend ku s'ka mundësi për fushveprim, për ndërrime rrënjësore.*

*Nëna Tereze nuk ka menduar kështu.  Ajo besoj se e mira do të mbizotërojë të keqen, paqja dhe drejtësia luftën dhe ndahsitë, jeta-vdekjen dhe robërinë, dashuria urrejtjen.* 

*Në një udhtim për në Dareeling ishte Nëna Tereze kur zëri i Zotit e thirrri atë, porosia ishte e qartë; për të shërbyer të  varfërit duke jetyuar më ta dhe per ta. Të gjitha motrat e Loretos ishin të befasuara për këtë ngjarje. Ajo ju nështrua obligimeve teknike dhe ligjore që ishin në fuqi sipas rregullit,  ju dha përgjigjeja pozitive dhe viza që të mund të shkoj aty ku edhe ishte ftuar.*

*Çdo fillim është i vështirë. Kështu ndodhi edhe me motren Tereze. Dalja nga bashkësia rregulltare shkaktoi në të mjaft dhembje, siq ka thënë ajo; "për mua ishte më vështirë të dal nga kuvendi i "Motrave të Loretës", se sa nga familja ime, por që duhet dëgjuar Zotin".*

*Natën e parë, motra Tereze e kaloi në hapësirë, në mesin e njërëzve të cilët as s'dinin se qka është shtëpia, shtrati, ushqimi, veshmbathja, pastërtia, puna, në Lagjen Tigjil dhe Monitigjil. Ishte tejet e shqetësuar nga kjo pamje tmeruese. Atëher nga goja dhe zenra e saj doli kjo lutje e thjeshtë dhe e bukur për njerëzit e mjerë: "O Zot, më përdor Ti si të duash... Nëse s'mund t'iu ndihmoj këtyre njerëzve të mjerë, atëher së paku më jep fuqi që të vdes në mesin e tyre për të dëshmuar dashurinë Tënde!"*

*Jeta dhe shërbimi i ri filloj me fëmijë të varfër, për të qenë për ta mësuese, nënë, gjithqka, për ti mësuar për pastërti, për jetë, për punë... Ja dëshmia e Nënës Tereze: "I pastroja fëmijët që gjithmonë ishin të zhytur. Për shumëkë ishtë hera e parë në jetë që lahëshin dhe pastroheshin ashtu si duhet...Toka ishte për mua dërras e zezë... Në fillim erdhën vetëm pesë fëmijë, pastaj numri dita-ditës rritej. Ata që vinin rregullisht ne shkollë si dhuratë merrnin nga një sapun. Në mes ditë iu jepasha pak qumësht. Sot në atë vend kemi ndertuar një shkollë të bukur moderne me më se 5000 fëmijë. Ja, kjo është me të vërtetë vepër e Zotit".*



*Nga Nëna Tereze:*


_"Kurrës s'kam dyshuar në thirrjen time rregulltare. Hetoja në thellësi të zemres se Zoti po më thërrët për një thirrje të re, për një jetë të re, por s'e dija përse dhe si"._


_"Kurrë nuk e kemi dëbuar askënd, dhe kjo vërtetë është një mrekulli e Zotit, sepse ai na ndihmon jetën dhe veprimtarinë tonë"._


_Gjithmonë e kemi një shtrat, një vend të gatshëm, një zemer të hapur edhe për fëmijën tëndë të sëmuarë, të dëbuar, të varfër..."._


_"Sot nuk është sëmundje më e rëndë gërbula. kanceri, por pakujdesia dhe dëbimi, vetmia"._


_vazhdon-->_




*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Vazhdim*
*Nëna Tereze - shejtëresha e ditëve tona*


*Nëna Tereze  dhe "Misonaret e Dsashurisë"*

*Vajzat që kishte edukuar gjatë shumë viteve të parat e kanë hetuar edhe veshtruar mësuesen e tyre në fushveprim, të parat iu kanë afruar për t'i ndihmuar, të parat kanë dëshiruar të jetojnë dhe të punojnë si ajo, së bashku  me të. Kështu arriti edhe thirrja e parë, Shabashini Dash, një vajzë e pasur, mirë, plotë vrul për jetë dhe për punë. Ja rrëfimi i Nënës Tereze:* _"Në vitin 1949 filluan të vijnë thirrjet e para...  Dhjet vajzat e para ishin të gjitha nxënëse të mija...." Kështu filloj edhe noviciati i parë. Nëna Tereze kishte menduar shumë edhe për rregullat e shoqërisë së re rregulltare, së bashku  me dy etërit shqirtëror, me misionaret nga Belgjika, atë Julien de Henry dhe Atë Celeste Van Exem. Pasi i lexuam dhe i studjuam rregulloret e reja, me pak nderhyrje dhe përmirësime, ata thanë kështu: Këtu vërtët është i pranishëm shpirti ungjillor, dora e Zotit"._

*Suksesi ishte i dukshem. Në vitin 1950, me porosi dhe përkrahje të arqipeshkvit Pereire, si dhe të Eprores Gjenerale nga Dublini, Roma aprovoi shoqërinë e re rregulltare e cila do të quhej "Misionaret e Dashurisë". Kjo ndodhi pikërisht më 7 tetor 1950, ditën e Zonjës rruzare. Atëher bashkësia kishte vetëm 12 motra.*

*Në fillim të Kushtetutes së "Misionarëve të Dashurisë shkrunte kështu: "Detyra e jonë e vecantë është puna për shelbimin dhe shpetimin e të varfërve ndër më të varfër. Këtë do ta bëjmë duke i sheruar të sëmuarët, duke u kujdesur për njerëz në buzë të vdekjes, duke mbledhur fëmijë nëpër rrugë, duke vizituar lypsat, duke u kujdesur për familje të tyre, duke iu siguruar shtëpi, strehim, ushqim, veshmbathje, duke i dashur të gjith ata që janë të dëbuar, të vetmuar, duke dashur Jezusin në Euharisti (në kungim). Në këtë mënyrë ia tregojmë dashurinë tonë Jezus Krishtit, i cili është i fshehur në trajtë të bukës dhe trajtë të të varfërve..."*

*Në vitin 1965 me "Decretum laudis" të Kongregatës për rregulltarë dhe rregulltare, "Misionarët e Dashurisë" u pranuan si Kongregatë papnore. Atëher ishin 300 motra në këtë bashkësi rregulltare.*

*Përpos shkollës për fëmijë të varfër, kishte shumë nevojë për t'iu ndihmuar të varfërve, familjeve të tyre, të sëmurëve, fëmijve bonjakë dhe të dëbuar. Kështu filloi vepra e madhe e Nënës Tereze; në vitin 1952 u hap qendra Nirmal Hriday, shtëpia për njerëz në buzë të vdekjes, pastaj më 1955 strehimorja e parë për fëmijë të pa dëshiruara, të sëmuar dhe bonjakë. Në vitin 1957 filloi në mënyrë sistematike edhe puna me të gërbualit, e cila në shumë vështirsi, por të gjitha i tejkaloi mirësia dhe dashuria e Zotit dhe ajo e Nënë Tereze. Botkuptimi indu trajtonte gërbulen si ndëshkim të Zotit për ndonjë mëkat te të sëmuarit, apo edhe të të parëve të tij. Shi për këtë të gërbulurit ishin tërësisht të dëbuar dhe të larguar nga familja, nga shoqëria, nga të gjithë, pra ishte coptuar në trup dhe në shpirt. Kush vepronte për mjekim apo sherimin e tyre ishte kundër Zotit, kundër traditës së tyre fetare. Nëna Tereze tregoi kështu:* 

_"Është mjaft vështirë t'i bindësh njerëzit në Indi se Zoti s'e ka dënuar njeriun në vuajtje... Shi për këtë edhe kemi ndertuar, së pari fshatra të vogla për të gërbulurë, ku atamund të jetojnë, të krijojnë familje, të jenë të pavarur... 
Sot kemi "Qytetin e haresë", qytet ky i ndërtuar vetëm për të gërbuluar dhe më se 12 qendra tjera në tërë Indinë"._

*Dhe nuk përfundon me këtë historia e Nënës Tereze dhe e "Misionarëve të Dashurisë", por gjithnjë përpara, sepse kudo që jeta është në rrezik aty gjendet ajo. mirësia dhe dashuria e saj, si mjekimi më i sukseshëm për plagët e botës së sotme. Ajo luftoj kundër abortit (dështimit) "që është rreziku më i madhë për paqe", kundër vetmisë, kundër dëbimit e të moshuarëve, kundër vetvrasjes, prostetucionit, drogës, me një fjalë kundër cdo të keqes, e tani edhe kundër Sidës. Ajo për të thotë:* 

_"Të sëmuarit nga sida janë njerëz, vellezër dhe motra tona. Detyra jonë është gjithmonë falja dhe dashuria me gjithë zemer. Këta njerëz të varfër vuajnë aq shumë nga kjo sëmundje kaq të vështirë dhe tash për tash e pasherueshme"._ 

*Në vitin 1985, Natën e Krishtlindjes, ne Nju York, Nëna Tereze ne hapjen e një strehimorje për të sëmuurë nga sida ka thënë:* _"Shpresoj që të sëmuarët nga sida do të jetojnë dhe do të vdesin në paqe me ndihmë dhe kujdes të motrave tona dhe të tjerëve. Dashuria jonë s'ka kufinjë, nëse është e vërtetë, duhet të jetë si dashuria e Zotit, që s'perjashton askënd"._


*Thënie të Nënë Terezës* 

_"Atdheu im është Shqipëria. Unë gjithmon e kam në zemër popullin tem shqiptar dhe luti Zotin që paqa dhe dashnija e tij të jetë në zemrat tona në çdo familje"._ 

*Oslo, 10 dhjetor 1979, me rastin e marjes së çmimit Nobel për Paqen.* 

*"Me gjak jam shqiptare; me nënshtetësi, indiane. Përsa i përket besimit, jam murgeshë katolike. Sipas thirrjes, i përkas botës. Por zemra ime i përket plotësisht Zemrës së Krishtit".* 

*"Nuk kemi nevojë për bomba e armë për të sjellë paqen, kemi nevojë për dashuri e mëshirë".* 

*"E di që jemi një pikë në oqeanin e mjerimit dhe të vuajtjes njërëzore, por në se s'do të ishim ne, kjo pikë mjerimi dhe vujatje do të ishte edhe më e madhe".* 

*"Është detyrë e çdokujt ti nderojë strukturat, por nuk do të jemi të aftë për këtë derisa mos ti nderojmë zemrat tona" .* 

*"Gjëja më e rëndësishme në jetë është dashuria. Këtu edhe është fillimi i veprimtarisë për të drejtat njerëzore".* 

*"Paqja arrihet me vepra të dashurisë".* 

*"Jeta jote është të jetosh, të duash, të dëshmosh dashurinë e Hyjit në të tjerët".* 

*vazhdon-->*



*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Nëna Tereze - shejtëresha e ditëve tona*

*Nëna Tereze  dhe "Misonaret e Dsashurisë"*

*Vazhdim*

*Për të zhvilluat veprimtarinë në të gjithë lëmenjët e jetës në rrezik dhe në mjerim, Nëna Tëreze ka themeluar "Misionin e Dsashurisë" (1950), "Vëllezërit Misionarët e Dshurisë" (1963), Shoqata ndërkombëtare "Bashkëpunëtorët e Nënës Tereze" (1969), "Misionarët e Dshurisë" - dega kontemplative (1976), për të ungjillizuar sa më mirë të vërfërit ndër më të varfër".

Sot "Misionarët e Dashurisë" janë të pranishme në të gjithë ipeshkëvinë e Indisë dhe po thuaj në gjithë viset e botës. Numri i thirrjeve po ashtu rritet dita-ditës me perardhje prej 92 shteteve, shumë popujve dhe kulturave, gjuhëve të ndryshme, por të bashkuara bija shpirtërore rreth Nënës tonë Tereze. Ajo dikur ishte profesoreshë e historisë dhe gjeografisë, e tani u bë historia e gjallë e mirësisë, e dashurisë, e shërbimit falas për cdo njeri, iu bë gjeografia e re e ditëve tona, sepse me jeten dhe veprat vigane ka nderruar fytyren e botës.*

*Ajo kështu përshkruan bashkesinë e "Misionarëve të Dashurisë";*_"E di se jemi një pikë në oqeanin e mjerimit dhe të vuajtjeve njerzore, por nëse s'do të ishim ne, kjo pikë mjerimi dhe vuajtje njerëzore do të ishte dhe më e madhe"._ 

*Edhe në këtë rast, si dhe shumë raste tjera, gjatë tërë jetës, vjen në pah thjeshtësia, përvujtëria e Nënës Tereze, virtyte këto që zbukurojnë dhe begatojnë edhe më tepër këtë Nënë si e quajnë sot në tërë botën.*




*Nga Nëna Terezë  fjalë të urta:*

*Lutja e hap zemrën, deri sa ta aftëson për ta pranuar Hyjin. 

Lutu dhe syno për ta pranuar Hyjin, dhe zemra jote do të jetë mjaft e madhe, për ta mbajtur atë pë pronë të vetën. 

Për të qenë të aftë për ta dashur njëri - tjetrin, nevojitet që të lutemi, sepse lutja na dhuron një  zemër të pastër,dhe nje zemër e pastër mund ta shohë Hyjin në të afërmit tanë. 

Nëse ne sot nuk kemi paqe, atëherë kemi harruar se si mund ta shohim Hyjin në të afërmit tanë. Nëse secili kishte pë ta parë Hyjin nëtë afërmit e tij, atëherrë nuk kushim për të pasur nevojë për armë dhe bomba.* 


*Hyji e ka krijuar secilin prej nesh,çdo qenie njerrëzore për gjëra të mëdha: pë të dashur dhe për të qenë të dashur. Pëse Hyji i ka krijuar disa prej nesh burra dhe disa gra?* 

*Sepse dashuria e gruas, dhe dashuria e burrit është një shembëllesi Hyjnore,secila në mënyrën e saj. Të dyt janë krijuar për dashuri duke dashuruar në mënyra të ndryshme.* 

*Gruaja dhe burri janë plotësim për njëri-tjetrin, dhe së bashku dëshmojnë më së miri dashurinë hyjnore, 
në vend që të ishin të vetmuar.* 

*Nuk është e rëndësishme se çka bëjmë, por sa dashuri japim  në atë çka bëjmë.  Gjëra të vogla me dashuri te madhe.

Mos mendo, se për të qenë e vërtetë dashuria, duhet të jetë e jashtëzakonshme. E nevojshme është vetëm të dashurojmë pandërprerë.  Si mund të ndizet një llampë, pa furnizim të pandërprerë të pikave të vajit ?.........* 

*Të dashur miq: Cilat janë pikat e vajit në llampat tona?  Ato janë gjërat e vogla të jetës së përditshme: gëzimi, zemerëgjerërsia,  veprat e vogla të mira, përvujtëria, durimi.* 

*Një mendim i thjeshtë në dikë tjetër.  Mënyra jonë e heshtjes, e dëgjimit , e faljes dhe e veprimit.  Këto janë pikat e vërteta të vajit që lejojnë të ndizën llampat tona pandërprerë,gjatë tërë jetës sonë.*



*Nëna Tëreze ka porositur;*

*"Jeta jote është të jetosh, të duash, të dëshmosh dashurinë e Hyjit në të tjerët".* 




*vazhdon-->* tema e ardhshme do të jetë; Shpërblimet Kombëtare dhe Ndërkombëtare.



*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Vazhdim*
*Nëna Tereze - shejtëresha e ditëve tona*

*Shpërblimet Kombëtare dhe Ndërkombëtare*


*Edhe pse në shkrimet e mëparshme kemi shkruar mbi jetën e Nënës Tereze, tani në disa pika të shkurtëra duam të shenojmë data dhe vite të rëndësishme të Nënës Tereze.*

*Gonxhe Bojaxhiu - Nënë Tereza, ishte fëmija i tretë dhe i fundit i familjes Bojaxhiu. I jati i la jetim kur ajo ishte 8 vjeçe dhe nënë Dranja i rriti me sakrifica të mëdha fëmijët. 

Më 26 shtator 1928 Gonxhja u largua nga gjiri i familjes. Nënë Dranja dhe e motra, e përcollën atë deri në Zagreb, ku ndënjën së bashku deri më 13 tetor 1928, ditë në të cilën Gonxhja u nda prej tyre për mos tu takuar më kurrë. 

Pasi kaloi nëpër Austri, Zvicër, Francë, arriti në Angli, prej ku kaloi në Irlandë për të realizuar misionin e Saj. U vendos në një vendbanim që quhej Rathfarnhaum, në afërsi të Dublinit, ku ishte shtëpia amë e motrave, në mesin e të cilave Gonxhe Bojaxhiu do të bëjë jetë me emrin Maria Tereze e Krishtit të Vogël.* 

*Një vit më vonë do të arrijë në Indi, në Kalkutë, për të filluar misionin që do t'ia ngrinte emrin në paharrim. Atje në të njëjtën kohë, u kushtohet edhe studimeve. Jep provime dhe bëhet profesoreshë e gjeografisë. Për njëzet vjet rresht punoi me ditar në dorë, pastaj edhe drejtoreshë e shkollës së njohur "S. Mary's". 

Në shtator të vitit 1946 dëgjon thirrjen e Hyjit për të punuar me të varfërit. Me atë rast vendos të largohet nga Kuvendi, nga shoqëria e "Motrave të Loretos" për t'iu përkushtuar humanizmit, për t'u bërë nënë e të varfërve, e të sëmurëve, për t'iu përkushtuar jetësisht ndihmës atyre që ishin të lënë rrugëve. Kalkuta ishte "oaza" më e madhe e të varfërve, e të sëmurëve. Në mesin e tyre u gjend Nëna Tereze dhe nuk u nda kurrë nga ata.* 

*Më 1948 në Kalkutë hap shkollën e parë për të varfër, kurse një vit më vonë themelon rendin e Misionareve të Mëshirës. Pastaj do marr hov zgjerimi i veprimtarisë së saj, jo vetëm në Indi, por në të gjitha viset e botës ku njerëzve u kanosej vdekja për shkak të varfërisë dhe sëmundjeve të rrezikshme. Vetëm në Indi hap 80 spitale, nga të cilat për çdo vit dalin plotësisht të shëruar afro 50.000 njerëz. Me këto veprime Ajo bëri ato mrrekulli që nuk e kanë shembullin deri më sot. Do të duheshin mijëra faqe për të shënuar gjithë atë rrugë me mirësi.*

*Në vitin vitin 1979 Nënë Tereza, për punën e saj humanitare, mori Çmimin Nobel.* 

*Në vitin 1988 ajo vjen në Shqipëri dhe viziton varrin e nënës dhe motrës saj. Vizita e fundit ishte me 25 Prill 1993 në Shkodër me rastin e vizites se Papa Gjon Palit II-tenë te "Kisha e Madhe". Ajo po ashtu vizitoi Kosovën në vitin 1980, ku tani shumë organizata mbajnë emrin e saj.* 

_Vdiq me 5 Shtator 1997, në Kalkuta (Indi), pas sëmundjes së zemrës në moshën 87 vjeçare._




*Vlerësimet dhe çmimet* 

*Veprimtaria e saj e pashoqe bëri që Nëna Tereza të shpërblehet me dhuratat dhe çmimet më të larta botërore sa që është vështirë të numërohen.* 

*Në prill të vitit 1962, kryetari i shtetit të Indisë, dr. Rajendra Prasali i dorëzon dhuratën "Shir Medal".

Në gusht 1962 Qeveria e Filipineve i dha shpërblimin "Ramon Magsaja". 

Më 6 janar 1971, në Vatikan, Papa Pali VI i dorëzoi dhuratën "Gjoni i 13- Për Paqen. 

Në vitin 1971 në Nju-Jork e nderojnë me dhuratën ndërkombëtare " Xhon Kenedi". 

Në tetor 1971 u bë doktore nderi e Universitetit të Uashingtonit.

Më 1972 u nderua në Indi me mirënjohjen "Nehru".

Më 1973, princi i Edinburgut, Filipi, në praninë e mbretëreshës së Anglisë, Elizabetës së Dytë, i dha mirënjohjen "Tempelton". 

Më 1978 mori çmimin "Balsam" nga qeveria italiane për humanitet, paqe dhe vëllazërim në mes popujve. 

Më 1979, u shpërblye me Çmimin Nobel për paqe. 

Më 1980 mori çmimin më të lartë të Indisë. 

Më 1983 u shpërblye me Rendin e Meritorëve nga Mbretëreshës së Britanisë, Elizabeta. 

Më 1985 i jepet dhurata "Medalja e Lirisë", që njihet si shpërblimi më i lartë civil në SHBA, me qëllim të caktuar, për themelimin e 557 shtëpive në 126 shtetet e botës, për të moshuarit, të sëmurët, të pastrehë e të uritur. Në Shqipëri janë ndërtuar 8 shtëpi të tilla, kurse në Kosovë 2. 

Më 1986 i jepet shpërblimi më i lartë i Rusisë, "Medalja e Paqes".* 


*Porosia e Nënës* 

*Duaj të tjerët, ashtu si Zoti të donë Ty. 
Mbaje në mend. 
Puna e dashurisë,është puna e paqës. 
Zoti u bekoftë!* 

*Një mollë ndahet në mes , për dashuri 
Një pjeshkë po ashtu.. 
Por një Atdhe për dashuri 
Nuk ndahet në mes kurrësesi*

*Damarët e gjakut na i pren vëllezër 
Damarët e jetës në fashë mbështjell ,kemi mbajtur 
Gjaku të mos na ik, të mos na prishet , të fiket 
Të mos na bjer.. Në tokë të mos biem 
Dhe në gjunjë të mos biem gjithashtu.. 
S'e ndjeva mungesën tënde Prishtinë , Tiranë.. 
Ç'far ndjeva ishte dhimbje mall..* 
*Si kemi jetuar kaq gjat? Ëe ndarë... të ndarë* 


*vazhdon-->*


*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Vazhdim*
*Nëna Tereze - shejtëresha e ditëve tona*


*Kush është Nëna Tereze?*

*Në shumë raste kur flasim mbi Nënën tonë të madhe; shumë her kam vërejtur se si e vlersojmë si një bamirëse e shushatur dhe plakë! jo, asesi ne nuk mund të mendojmë ashtu për të.*

*Nënë Tereza ishte gruaja më e njohur e planetit. Një grua e shkolluar dhe absolutikisht nuk duhet menduar si një bamirëse e shushatur dhe plakë. Ajo iu përkushtua njeriut në emër të Zotit, që kur ishte e re, e bukur dhe pa asnjë cen. Nëna Terze pos asajë që ishte përkushtuar Zotit;  ishte tëjet e talentuar, e sjellshme, e kujdesshme, e gatshme për tu ndihmuar të gjithve.  Kishte prirje dhe aftësi të ndryshem: Për muzikë; këndonte për mrekulli dhe I binte mire mandolins; për poezi; ka shkruar shumë poezi dhe uratë gjatë tër jetës; për mësim; ishte gjithmonë nxënsja më e mire në klasë, në mësim, në sjellje; për teater; merrte pjesë në teatrin e Shkupit dhe atë të famullisë. Por, vecmas kishte prirje për lutje, për jetën shpirtërore dhe për bamirësi.*

*Për Nënën Terezë janë shkruar shumë libra,  biografët dhe njohsit e jetës së saj thonë se ajo ska lexuar asnjë libër të shkruar për të. Kur dikush ia jepte apo lexonte, ajo u thoshte;  Duhen këto për ti shërbyer më pas njerëzve, të varfërve!*

*Mbi të gjitha; për Nënën Terze ishte Dashuria. Ajo ishte luftëtare dhe e vendosur në luftën e saj kundër mosdashurisë në këtë botë, ajo nu ishte trimi ballënaltë, plot muskuj dhe armë në mes të fushëbetejës dhe betejave të kësaj bote, por një femër e përulur, e dobët dhe e vobektë në fushëpaqe. Në fjalën e saj të rastit të akordimit të Çmimit Nobel del në shesh se çfarë arme kishte Nanë Tereza. Në fjalimin në fjalë; ajo e përdor fjalën  "love"  (dashuri, me i dashur të tjerët) jo dhjetë-her, as njëzet dhe as tridhjetëherë, por - "shtatëdhjet e shtat herë".* 

*Armët e kësaj luftëtarje për paqe dhe dashuri; ishte besimi i saj, mburoja e saj ishte disiplina e përditshme, besimi dhe  lutja e përditshme dhe e adhurimit të Zotit. Trimëia e Nënës qëndronte në përkushtimin e vazhdueshëm e të pakusht. Ajo kishte forcë të jashtëzakonshme për shkak se ishte lirue nga egoja, egoizmi, fama dhe dëshira për sundim dhe për shkak se jetën, nevojat e dëshirat i vuri në duart e Jezus Krishtit. Përcaktimi i Nanës Tereze për të shërbyer ("po të dhurohem krejtësisht për çdo shërbim tënd o Zot") ka një themel biblik; lirisht mund të themi se "sikurse edhe Biri i njeriut, që nuk erdhi për të qenë i shërbyer, por për të shërbyer", ashu edhe Gonxhja shqiptare erdhi për të shërbyer plotësisht dhe përfundoj misionin e vet të shenjtë.*

*Nënë Tereze jepte ndihmë, lehtësim,  dashuri skamnorëve të uritur, të sëmuarë, të shkretë e të përvuejtun - edhe të harruar. Me punën e saj të vetmohimit të pakusht, ajo i prekte zemrat e njerëzve me miliona dhe ndërgjegjen e tyre për mjerimet në këtë botë. Ajo i ngacmojke zemrat e pushtetarëvet të kësaj bote. E vetmja pasuri e saj ishte dashria e Zotit në të cilën ajo e dinte vetveten të prehnueme, at dashuri ajo e shprehte ndaj njeriut. "Kapitali" i saj ishte varfëria e plotë, për të cilën i detyronte dhe motrat e urdhërit. Vobeksia e saj radikale - një misionare e dashurisë për t'afërmin posedon; një petk "sari", një palë sandalesh, nji kryq dhe një rruzare.*

*Ajo që të bije në sy te kjo Gonxhe ishte; universali,  kultura e dashurisë për të afërmin, e rritun nga dashuria e patundshme për Zotin.  Kjo Gonxhe shtatvogël kishte zemër jashtëzakonisht të madhe e të gjerë për të varfërit, të sëmuarët, për jetimat, të shkretët të lanun në rrugë, lypsit, për të dëbuarit. Përkushtimi i saj për të gjithë ata të cilët shumë her kemi zakon mos me i pa, pra ajo na mëson se si na sot se si me kapërcy ngushtësinë e të menduerit e të ndjenjës mbrenda kufizimeve kategorishë  shoqëore, kombëtare, etnike, raciale, fetare, konfesionale. Për Nënë Terezën ishte njëlloj të ishte njeriu i krishter, mysliman, hinduist, budist a diç tjetër, me randësi ishte për të vetëm e vetëm nëse njeriut i duhej ndihma, përkujdesja, ajo menjëher shfaqke dashurin e saj.* 

*Nanë Tereza e merrte seriozisht urdhërin e Jezusit Krisht, e merrte  po aq radikalisht sa e kishte pasë vet Jezui;  "Po ju jap një urdhër të ri; Duani njëri-tjetrin"! Pra  po aq radikal ajo e sendërtonte urdhërimin e Zotit tonë, gjithashtu simbas fjalevet të Jezus Krishtit;  "Sepse pata uri e më dhatë të ha,  pata etje e më dhatë të pi, isha shtegtar e më përbujtët". Me këtë, ajo ju pergjigjke porosisë qendrore të besimit të krishterë. Jeta dhe veprat e saj të duken si ilustrim i fjalëve të Sh. Palit apostull; "vlen ... feja që vepron me dashuri."* 



*Ja kush është pra Nëna Tereze:*

*Nënë Tereza nuk është thjesht një motiv mediatik. Nënë Tereza është substanca e qenies sonë. Përtej mediatikes pyetja shtrohet: Çfarë bëjmë ne realisht për Nënë Terezën? Unë bëj pyetjen akoma më të pashmangshme; a e ndjekim ne shqiptarët shëmbëlltyrën e Nënë Terezës? Sa është e pranueshme në jetën shqiptare thelbi i Nënë Terezës, që është humanizmi? Jeta e Nënë Terezës nuk mund të mbyllet si kapakët e një libri. Jeta e Nënë Terezës është përherë e hapur. Në qoftë se Nënë Tereza u përpoq për të varfrit dhe të braktisurit; por ne çfarë po bëjm me të varfrit dhe jetimët? A perkujdesemi ne për lypësit nepër rrugë? A kujdesëmi ne për familjet e deshmorëve dhe invalidët? Nëse ne shqiptarët nuk bëjm asgjë për të varfrit dhe të sëmuarit, atëherë pse duhet ta nderojë Nënë Terezën? Nëse intelektualët dhe elita kulturore e politike nuk kanë një veprimtari humaniste të vërtetë, nuk sakrifikojnë për humanizmin dhe në emër të tij, atëherë pse e vlerësojnë formalisht Nënë Terezën? Nëse sot ka emra institucionesh, sheshesh, rrugësh, madje dhe statuja për Nënë Terezën, kush mund të thotë se shqiptarët e njohin ose përpiqen që ta njohin jetën dhe veprimtarinë e vërtetë të saj? Nënë Tereza duhej të futej në programin e shkollave të mesme si një emër i madh i edukimit të shqiptarëve. Nëse në çdo përvjetor do të bënim vetëm disa shkrime, do të hidhnim disa fishekzjarrë mediatikë, a mund të kemi me vetëdije mendimin, apo idenë se është e vetëmjaftueshme kjo situatë dhe me kaq e kemi nderuar Nënë Terezën? Nderimi formal nuk është nderimi i vërtetë. Vepra e Nënë Terezës nuk është formale. Ajo është substanciale. Nënë Tereza punoi dhe sakrifikoi për një problem tragjik dhe ende të pazgjidhshëm të njerëzimit: rikthimi tek humanizmi dhe mbrojtja e të varfërve, e të braktisurve, e të sëmurëve, e të harruarve. Askush në këtë botë, pas Jezu Krishtit, nuk e ka bërë këtë gjë si Nënë Tereza.*


*"Shqiptarja me zemër të madhe. Identiteti i femrës shqiptare që  frymëzon mbarë njerëzimin. Humanistja shqiptare. Nobelistja e madhe".*

*Emri i plotë:*       Gonxhe Bojaxhiu (Anjeza) - Nënë Tereza. 
*Emri i lindjes:*         Gonxhe Bojaxhiu. 
*Datë lindja:*            27 gusht 1910. 
*Vendlindja:*            Shkup. 
*Gjinia:*                    Femër. 
*Anjeza:*                  Emri që mori në moshën 18 vjeçe kur u bë murgeshë. 
*Nënë Tereza:*         U quajt kur themeloi Urdhërin "Misionaret e Dashurisë". 
*Punët e 
rëndësishme:*            shërbeu për popullin gjithë jetën e saj. 
*Data e vdekjes:*    5 shtator 1997. 
*Vend vdekja:*        Kalkuta, Indi. 
*Lumturimi:*             I  Gonxhe Bojaxhiu - Nënë Terezës është bërë më 19 tetor 2003.



*toni77

vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

Vazhdim
*Nëna Tereze - “shejtëresha” e ditëve tona*


*Ç`është kjo dhimbje si kala 
Njerëzit pa shpresë janë tue qa 
Nëna Tereze është nda 
Zemra e madhe nuk rrafë ma 

Bijë shqiptare zëmerë gjanë 
Njoftë në botë anë e mbanë 
Për mesazhe që ka dhanë 
e gjithë njerzia e ka thirrë nanë.* 

*Nanë e dashur, nanë pajtore 
Nanë e shëjtë, nanë botnore 
Nëpër shekuj po lëshon rreze 
Nënë e jona, Nanë Tereze.* 

*Nga Kalkuta e Indisë 
misionarja e bamirësisë 
Thirrje e shejtë më dhimbje e lot 
Më këthye ftyrë prej t`madhit Zot 

Bëhet ndihmë ku është mjerimi 
Bëhet shpresë ku është deshprimi 
Bëhet nanë ku kjanë jetimi 
Shejtë i gjallë i thotë njerzimi.* 

*Nanë e dashur, nanë pajtore 
Nanë e shëjtë, nanë botnore 
Nëpër shekuj po lëshon rreze 
Nënë e jona, Nanë Tereze.* 


*Shpirti i sajë atje N`Kalkut 
T`madhit Zot rrinë tue ju lutë 
Për mbarë boten më falë shpresë 
Më falë paqë ku ka n`gatrresë 

Vepra e sajë e thrret njerzimin
mos t'lejojna askund mjerimin 
Dhe tanë botës za i lëshonë 
me jetue më devocion.* 

*Nanë e dashur, nanë pajtore 
Nanë e shëjtë, nanë botnore 
Nëpër shekuj po lëshon rreze 
Nanë e jona, Nanë Tereze.* 


*N`shqiptari është le e rritë 
Thrret pajtim, paqë edhe dritë 
Vepra e sajë e gjall do të mbetet 
Shejtrit jo as kurr nuk vdesin* 

*Rreth e rreth engjujt t`këndojnë 
Nëna Tereze, o Nëna e jonë 
Qielli e toka ta ruajnë emrin 
Tash të Zoti n`parajsë ke vendin.* 

*Nanë e dashur, nanë pajtore 
Nanë e shëjtë, nanë botnore 
Nëpër shekuj po lëshon rreze 
Nanë e jona, Nanë Tereze.*


*toni77*


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## [E-TROPOJANI]

N&#235;n&#235; Tereza,&#235;sht&#235; sh&#235;njtore e gjith&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve kudo q&#235; ndodh&#235;n. :buzeqeshje: 
_______________________________________________

*JeTa EshTe E BuKuR.....JeToJe..!

 JaM TrOpOjAn.....DeMoKrAt i FlAkTe..!*

----------


## ||xXx||

Per endimin tim Nene Tereza eshte nder i kombit tone sepse beri te ditur per mire emrin e Shqiperise dhe te Shqipetareve ne te gjithe boten  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## betelgez

Ketu keshtu eshte shkruar.Sdi sa eshte e vertet?

www.imninalu.net/famousgypsies.htm#Nobel

----------


## toni77_toni

Vazhdim

*"Unë mendoj se populli dhe Kisha shqiptare është duke kaluar të Premten e Madhe"*

*Të zgjedhura nga; "Dashuria do ta shpëtojë botën" Nëna Tereze (1910 - 1997) Dr. Don Lush Gjergji.*


*...Nënën tonë Tereze e qiti në dritë e rriti frymëzoi dhe shenjtëroi vuajtja shumëshekullore e popullit dhe Kishës sonë iliro-shqiptare dymijëvjeçare, e ushqeu feja dhe dashuria e krishterë duke e lartësuar mbi të gjithë që të jetë e të gjithëve dhe për të gjithë. Për këtë edhe e quajta Nëna e botës së mjeruar. Dashuria në veprim.Protagonistja e Zotit dhe njeriut. Shpresa e botës më të mirë, Nëna e botës...*



*Vuajtjet*

*Vuajtja dhe vetmia e plotë, dramatike, nën qiellin e Kalkutës, kur doli prej Motrave të Loretos, në lagjet më të mjera Tigjil dhe Monotigjil, në rrezik ta vrasin si evropiane të bardhe dhe spiune angleze, u bë për të sfidë jete. Atëherë nga zemra e madhe dhe virgjërore, fe dhe dashuriplote, lindi kjo uratë e mrekullueshme: "O ZOT, MË JEP SË PAKU FUQI TË MBES DHE TË VDES NË MESIN E TYRE PËR T'UA DËSHMUAR DASHURINË TËNDE".*



*Ja vetëm disa porosi - thesare nga jeta dhe përvoja e Nënës Tereze mbi vuajtjen:*

*"Vuajtja është e madhe por edhe më e madhe është dashuria". "Kam vuajtur shumë kur jamë ndarë prej familjes sime, kur u nisa për motër misionare në
Indi. Por kam vuajtur edhe më shumë kur u ndava prej "Motrave të Loretos". Ishte kjo "thirrja në thirrje", zëri i Zotit, një urdhër i qartë...".
"Vuajtja vetvetiu s'është asgjë mirëpo vuajtja si pjesëmarrje në vuajtjen e Krishtit, është një dhuratë e mrekullueshme, dhuratë më e bukur: një dhuratë dhe një dëshmi dashurie...".*



*"Zemra ka uri për bukë, për dashuri, mirësi, jetë, kujdes. Kjo është varfëria më e mdhe që e mundon njerëzimin".*

*"Po mos ta pashin motrat tona fytyrën e Jezu Krishtit në njerëzit e mjerë, puna e tillë do t'ishte e pamundshme. Ne dëshirojmë t'i vetëdijësojmë të mjerët se ka njerëz që vërtet i duan ata, edhe më tepër, Zoti i do ata pa masë... Ata janë për ne Jezu Krishti në trajtën e njeriut nevojtarë për ndihmë, dashuri dhe shërbim".
"Unë e shoh Jezusin në çdo person, sidomos në të varfër ndër më të varfër".*



*"S'mund të shkojmë pas Krishtit pa pranimin e kryqit"*

* Krishti është i pandashëm prej kryqit... Sot bota është Kalvarja e hapur... Vuajtja s'është dënim. Jezusi nuk dënon askend. Mundimi është shenjë se edhe ne iu kemi afruar dukshëm Jezu Krishtit në kryq..."
"Vuajtja jonë, e bashkuar me mundimin e Krishtit dhe të Marisë, është dhuratë e mrekullueshme... Pranë kryqit të Krishtit Maria u bë nëna jonë...Gjatë mundimeve dhe në vdekje Jezusi ka vuajtur shumë për mbarë njerëzimin,
pë shëlbimin tonë..."*



*"Sot përsëritet vuajtja e Krishtit"*

*"Sot përsëritet vuajtja e Krishtit në jetën e atyre që vuajnë, që janë të sëmurë, të varfër, të dëbuar. Pranimi i vuajtjes është hiri i Zotit, pjekuria e fesë, shenjtërimi i jetës sonë... Nëpërmjet vujtjeve, dhembjeve, kryqeve, sëmundjeve, vdekjes, ne vimë te Jeta, te ngjallja".
Nëna Tereze vuajti dhe u flijua në heshtje, në uratë, në dashuri për popullin tonë shqiptar, për Shqipërinë, për Kosovën, për mbarë njerëzimin.
Në një bisedë rreth ndarjes për së gjalli prej nënës dhe motrës për shkaqe politike dhe ideologjike të Shqipërisë, si dhe për vuajtjen e popullit tonë,ndër të tjera më tha: "Deri më sot kam arritur çdo gjë me dashuri dhe me uratë, por këtë ende jo. Ka ende kufijë dhe pengesa që as dashuria s'mund t'i rrënojë. Vetë Zoti e di përse nëna dhe motra, mbarë populli im duhet të vuajë kaq shumë..." (1972).*




*Pas Shpërblimit Nobel për Paqe në Osllo më pati thenë:*

*"Unë mendoj se populli dhe Kisha shqiptare është duke kaluar të Premten e Madhe, por feja jonë na mëson se aty nuk mbaron jeta e Jezu Krishtit, mbaron në kryq dhe përfundon me ngjalljen e tij... Kjo është fshehtësia e suksesit të krishterë..."(Osllo, 12. XII. 1979).*




*Rreth trazirave në Shqipëri Nëna Tereze ka shkruar kështu:* 

*"Me dhimbje të madhe në zemrën time po dëgjoj se jetat po humbën, ndërsa njerëzit po lëndohen në këto trazira... Nëse ne tani nuk kemi qetësi, kjo është për
arsye se kemi harruar si të shohim Zotin në njëri -tjetrin..." (28 prill 1997).*



*Ajo shpesh thoshte:* 

*"Të duam deri në dhembje, deri në vdekje".*

*Shëndetlige, e vogël, e kërrusur, plotë rrudha në fytyrë, por gjithmonë me sy të ndriçuar, me duar dhe zemër të hapur, Nëna Tereze e ka përqafuar botën e vuajtjes, iu ka lehtësuar barrën miliona njerëzve, ia ka dhënë pësimit, mundimeve, sëmundjeve një kuptim dhe domëthënje të re sipas parimit kuptimplotë:* *"PA DASHURI DHE FLIJIM JETA S'KA KUPTIM".*


*vazhdon-->*



*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

Vazhdim 

*Feja - dashuria - shtylla jete dhe veprimi*

*Vuajtja pa fe dhe dashuri do t'ishte vetëm pësim, dëshprim, shkatërrim,asgjësim. Arkimedi pati thenë: Ma jepni një pikë të palëvizshme e unë do ta lëvizi tokën. Nëna e jonë Tereze e gjeti këtë pikë të palëvizshme në ZOTIN -DASHURINË, dhe në VËLLAUN - NJERI dhe shi për këtë pati fuqi ta lëvizte mbarë njerëzimin duke prekur zemrat edhe ndërgjegjet e të gjithëve. Ajo u bë dhe do të mbesë pika e madhe orientuese dhe frymëzuese si mund të duhet dhe shërbehet Zoti nëpërmjet njeriut. S'mund të besosh në Zotin e mos të jetosh dhe veprosh për njeriun.*


*Feja e Nënës Tereze s'ishte ndonjë njohuri apo ide mbi Zotin, Kishën, njeriun, por ishte jetë, përcaktim, fuqi e gjallë dhe zbatuese për shërbim dhe flijim dashurie në të mirë të çdo njeriu. Ajo vërtet besoi - jetoi - veproi sipas fjalës së Jezu Krishtit: "Përnjëmend po ju them: në paqit fe edhe vetëm sa një kokërr sinapi e i thoni këtij mali: "Dil këndej e shko atje!", do të kalojë dhe asgjë s'do të jetë e pamundshme!" (Mt 17, 20 -21).*


*Me fuqi të fesë së krishtere, të këtij premtimi kaq madhor të Jezusit, me fuqi të dashurisë flijimtare mund të themi kështu: për Nënën Tereze asgjë s'ishte e pamundshme, ose e pamundshmja për të u bë e mundshme dhe e zbatueshme! A s'ishte mrekulli, vepër e Zotit në të mirë të mbarë njerëzimit; që një vajzë e re shqiptare katolike 18 vjeçare të shkonte në Indi, Kalkutë, mbarë botën dhe tërë njerëzimin! A s'është mrekulli që për afro 20 vjet ajo si profesoreshë dhe drejtoreshë e shumë shkollave të "Motrave të Loretos", të bëhet HISTORIA më e bukur dhe më tërheqëse e dashurisë së krishterë, GJEOGRAFIA e re e Kalkutës, dikur kryeqyteti i mjerimit, sot me Nënën Tereze kryeqyteti i mëshirës, dashurisë dhe shërbimit ndaj Zotit nëpërmes njeriut vëlla - motër? A nuk është mrekulli që prej vitit 1950 e deri në kalim në amshim (1997) të ketë themeluar pesë rende rregulltare dhe shekullore, të përhapet në më së 120 vende të botës, të tejkalojë çdo kufi kombëtar, fetar, racor, gjinor, ideologjik, politik, kulturor, shoqëror dhe hapësinor?*


*Ajo, e Varfëra e botës, Nëna jonë Tereze, t'iu ndihmojë më së shumti të gjithë atyre që vuajnë në trup apo në shpirt. Përse dhe si? Me ndriçimin e madh të fesë dhe me fuqinë e pathyeshme të dashurisë. Për të feja, besimi, ishte jeta me Zotin, për njeriun, nëpërmjet njeriut, ndërsa dashuria ishte dhe do të mbetet rruga, drejtimi, mënyra, rasti për ta njohur, dashur,shërbyer Zotin në përditshmëri.
Risia e Nënës Tereze ishte kjo: me fuqi të fesë dhe me dashurinë vepruese ajo dha një metodologji të re të konkretizimit të fesë në jetë: zbulimin e Zotit nëpërmjet njeriut nevojtar, të mjerë, të dëbuar dhe të dëmtuar, që për shumkend s'kishte më as pamje as dinjitet njerëzor, e jo më diç më tepër.


Ajo iu dha "përparësi" më të vegjëlve, më të shtypurve, më të mjerëve, të varfërve ndër më të varfër, sepse e kuptoi dhe plotësoi me besnikëri dhe dashuri identifikimine Krishtit me çdo njeri që vuan. "Pata uri e më dhatë të ha, pata etje e më dhatë të pi, isha shtegtar e më përbujtët, isha i zhveshur e më veshët, i sëmurë e erdhët të më shihni, isha në burg e erdhët tek unë" (MT 25, 35 - 36). Këtë Jezu Krisht të mishëruar ajo e gjeti, i shërbeu dhe e dashuroi "24 orë në ditë në çdo krijesë njerëzore".*


*Ja disa prosi thelbore për fenë dhe dashurinë:*

*"Sot njerëzit kanë pak fe, sepse ka shumë egoizëm në kërkim fitimi. Feja për të qenë e vertetë duhet të jetë bujare. Feja dhe dashuria shkojnë së bashku... përplotësohen".

"Feja për të qenë e vërtetë duhet të jetë dashuri dhuruese... Do të hiqesha dorë nga çdo gjë, edhe nga jeta ime, por jo nga feja ime... Pa fe s'do të mund të jetoja as 24 orë".

"Zoti na ka krijuar për vepra të mëdha, që të duam dhe të dhurojmë dashuri... Mëkati më i madh është mungesa e dashurisë, mosinteresimi për të afërmin...".

"Ne çdo gjë bëjmë për Jezusin. Unë jetoj 24 orë në ditë me Jezusin dhe për Jezusin, atij ia dhuroj jetën time, zemrën time, dashurinë time, punën time,çdo gjë".

"Puna jonë nuk është asgjë tjetër përpos shprehja e dashurisë sonë ndaj Zotit. Këtë dashuri ndaj Zotit duhet ta ruajmë gjithnjë ndërsa të tjerët janë mjet për ta shprehur dhe dëshmuar këtë dashuri...".

"Unë shoh Jezusin në çdo person, sidomos në të varfër dhe të vuajtur... Ata kanë shumë pak, asgjë, por japin shumë, çdo gjë...".

"Të jesh i krishterë i mirë dmth. ta kesh zemrën e pastër, ta pashë Zotin në çdo njeri dhe të duhemi pikërisht sikurse na do neve Jezu Krishti... Duhet dashur deri te shkalla e gatishmërisë për vuajtje. Nuk mjafton të themi: Të dua! Duhet dashurinë ta shëndrrojmë në veprim jetësor. Si mund ta bëjmë këtë? Të flijohemi deri në flijim-vujtje".

"Feja jonë s'është asgjë tjetër përpos ungjilli i dashurisë... Nëse dëshironi që të varfërit ta shohin në ne Krishtin, ne duhet më parë në ta ta shohim dhe ta njohim vetë Jezu Krishtin".

"Zoti nuk do t'na gjykojë në bazë të punës që kemi bërë, por sa dashuri kemi pasur në punën dhe jetën tonë".

"Ta kthesh dikë në fe domethënë t'ia dhurosh atij Zotin. Ta shenjtërosh dikë domethënë ta mbushësh jetën e dikujt me Zotin. Kthimi dhe shenjtërimi janë vepra të Zotit... Mos të kërkojmë ta detyrojmë dikë ta pranojë fenë tonë. Ta kërkojmë vetëm këtë që drita e Krishtit të ndrçojë jetën e tyre dhe tonën, dhe nëpërmjet nesh të vijë ajo dritë në botën e të mjerëve...".

vazhdon-->


toni77*

----------


## alibaba

> Ketu keshtu eshte shkruar.Sdi sa eshte e vertet?
> 
> www.imninalu.net/famousgypsies.htm#Nobel


Edhe kjo eshte nje lloj lufte qe e bejne greko-sllavet kunder shqiptareve.
Perndryshe po te ishte me te vertete rome do ta kishte pranuar menjehere sepse dihet se romet jane te ardhur nga India, por ajo kishte deklaruar disa here se eshte shqipetare.


P.S. Emri Gonxhe eshte shqip.

----------


## toni77_toni

Vazhdim

*Të zgjedhura nga; "Dashuria do ta shpëtojë botën" Nëna Tereze (1910 - 1997) Dr. Don Lush Gjergji.*


*Një nënë për të gjithë - Nëna Tereze*


*"Nëna Tereze me vuajtjen e motivuar dhe të çliruar me fe dhe dashuri tejkalonte çdo kufi dhe ndasi, si p.sh. botëkuptimin inda ndaj gërbulës,ndasitë dhe urrejtjet fetare, kastore, ndarjen e botës në të pasur dhe tëvarfër...


Gërbula sipas botëkuptimit inda ishte ndëshkim i Zotit, pra, si fatalizëm apo paracaktim hyjnor, që doemos duhej pranuar me bindje fetare. Luftën kundër këtij botëkuptimi ajo e ka filluar qysh në vitin 1957. Atëherë ndër të tjera Nëna Tereze pati thënë: "Është mjaft vështirë ta bindësh popullatën e Indisë që Zoti nuk e ka dënuar njeriun në vuajtje. I dijmë rastet dramatike kur i mbytëshin të shëruarit nga gërbula, ndonjëherë edhe anëtarët e familjeve të tyre... Mu për këtë kemi marrë për detyrë ndërtimin e qendrave të vogla vetëm për të gërbulur, ku ata mund të jetojnë në paqe, të punojnë, të krijojnë familje... E bëra këtë për Jezusin... Preke të gërbulurin me zemrën tënde! Preke të gërbulurin me dashurinë tënde!"


Prej atëherit janë ngritur shumë qendra - oaza, "Qytete të haresë" për të gërbulurit në Indi dhe në botë. Nga kjo përvojë-jetë lindi kjo porosi prekëse dhe mahnitëse: "Asnjë sëmundje, pra, as gërbula s'mund ta shëmtojë aq njeriun që në të mos ta njohim vëllaun apo motrën tonë, edhe më shumë,Jezusin mundimtar".


Tejaklimi i ndasive kastore: India është toka dhe bota e kundërthënieve dhe ndasive kombëtare, fetare, kulturore, që vjen në shprehje sidomos nëpërmjet kasteve të cilat më se 3000 vjet e ndajnë popullin prej lindjes e deri në vdekje. Të gjitha kastet kanë prejardhje prej Zotit Brahma. Disa prej tyre janë të larta dhe të privilegjuara, tjerat janë të paracaktuara për shërbim dhe robërim. Përzierja mes kasteve ndalohet dhe sanksionohet edhe me vdekje.Një misionar slloven, atë Viktor Sedej, mbi kastet shkruante kështu në vitin 1939: "Misionari në Indi ka tre armiq të përbetuar: djallin, diellin e Indisë dhe kastet. Rreziku më i madh pardyshim janë kastet". Për t'i afruar dhe tejkaluar botëkuptimet kastore tentoi edhe Gandi i madh, por gati pa sukses.


Këto barriera, me fe, mirësi dhe dashuri i rrënoi Nëna Tereze, sepse çdo vepër e saj është për njeriun nevojtar, pa kurrfarë dallimi apo përjashtimi.Kjo ishte vepër e Zotit nëpërmes Nënës sonë Tereze.


Nëna Tereze i afroi dhe pajtoi edhe të pasurit me të varfërit që ishin plot paragjykime dhe kundërshtime. Prapë me jetën dhe shembullin e saj. "Të varfërit janë të tillë, sepse janë të detyruar nga kushtet e jetës. Unë dhe
motrat e mia jemi të varfëra lirisht dhe vullnetarisht, për dashuri ndaj Zotit, për t'i kuptuar dhe ndihmuar të varfërit më të varfër... Vetëm kur të pasurit do t'i ndajnë pasuritë e tyre me të varfërit, edhe ata do të jenë të
lumtur dhe të qetë... Ne mvaremi tërësisht prej Provanisë së Zotit, prej bamirësave... Zoti nuk e ka krijuar varfërinë, ne e kemi krijuar atë. Para Zotit të gjithë jemi të varfër".


Nëna Tereze e ka tejkaluar edhe botëkuptimin "klasik" të misioneve të krishtera, për t'i kthye të tjerët në krishterizëm si dhe ndasitë e ndryshme fetare. Nëna Tereze dëshmon kështu: "Ne punojmë për të gjithë njerëzit, pa dallim, që ata të afrohen sa më tepër mes veti dhe me Zotin. Detyra jonë kryesore është t'iu japim atyre dashurinë e Zotit. Ne punojmë me të krishterët dhe jo të krishterë, si dhe me myslimanë dhe budistë, induistë,
të gjithë së bashku një. Kjo vërtetohet po ashtu edhe në shtëpitë tona për njerëz në rrezik të vdekjes, kudo, sepse të gjithë i duam dhe shërbejmë si vllezër dhe motra tona... Kur e preki, e përqafoj një të gërbulur, unë e preki dhe e përqafoj vetë Jezu Krishtin. Si mundem atëherë mos ta bëjë këtë apo mos të jam e lumtur?"


Si përfundim mund të themi: Nënën tonë Tereze e qiti në dritë e rriti frymëzoi dhe shenjtëroi vuajtja shumëshekullore e popullit dhe Kishës sonë iliro-shqiptare dymijëvjeçare, e ushqeu feja dhe dashuria e krishterë duke e lartësuar mbi të gjithë që të jetë e të gjithëve dhe për të gjithë. Për këtë edhe e quajta Nëna e botës së mjeruar. Dashuria në veprim. Protagonistja e Zotit dhe njeriut. Shpresa e botës më të mirë, Nëna e botës...


Me Nënën Tereze u vërtetua edhe një herë thënia: "Kush beson dhe dashuron gjithmonë jeton!" AMEN.*

----------


## [E-TROPOJANI]

Kam Thene Une,Dhe Do Ta Them Gjithmone,Si NeNe TeReZa S'ka.
Populli Shqiptar krenohet per NeNe TeReZe-n,pasi ajo ka qene shembull per te gjithe Bote-n,pasi ajo ndihmoi te varferit kur kishin nevoje,u dha ndihme te gjithe nevojetareve per gjithshka qe kishin nevoje.
Pra shkurt Shqiperia dhe Shqipetaret duhet te krenohen per kete emer 'NENE TEREZA'.
TunG !
__________________________________________________  ___

*JeTa EshTe E BuKuR.....JeToJe..!

 JaM TrOpOjAn.....DeMoKrAt i FlAkTe..!*

----------

